
The Amateur Future of Space Travel - smg
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/07/01/magazine/01nasa-t.html?ex=1340942400&en=53ede2c81e72c38f&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss
======
smg
Here is the part that I think many of us building their web applications might
agree with ....

Much of mechanical innovation boils down to finding just the right compromises
to such puzzles. Many of us think of invention or innovation as a wholly
conceived, brand-new, big-leap-forward creation unlike anything that has
preceded it. But much of mechanical success involves fiddling with the
inherent conflicts within a device until you find a tiny interstice among the
countervailing forces, that sweet spot, where the device suddenly does what
you want it to do. In the case of the glove, the sweet spot is the precise
tradeoff of restraint and flexibility that will allow for maximum dexterity.

------
Tichy
Too bad that it is such an incredibly annoying article. Why do they waste 8
pages of my time, if they could sum up everything nicely in one page? Could
someone relate what the incredible invention turned out to be, because somehow
I can't bear to read that article to the end.

I am still able to read books, so it can't be an ADD problem...

